# JohnLite 2933



## phyhsuts (Sep 23, 2003)

Just bought this light http://www.johnlite.com/products/lantern/auto/2933.htm Tested it out in the house. Beam quality so-so. The hot spot is quite bright but no where near that of the Light Force ML240 with Osram HLX 64625. Don't know what H3 bulb it uses as I have to charge the TWO built-in 6V 4Ah SLAs first for a real test tomorrow. The charging time is 20 (yes! No mistake here!) hours. Price? USD20.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Sep 23, 2003)

I've been thinking about getting this light, I'll be looking forward to your complete review. I don't know what the Light Force ML240 is, do you have anything else to compare it to? Also, are you thinking about putting a better bulb in it? And finally, where did you get it? --Thanks


----------



## phyhsuts (Sep 23, 2003)

I got mine locally (I am in Singapore). I am not sure if the same light is sold in the USA under some other name. The Light Force is an all polymer spotlight from Australia. They are sold in the USA Light Force They have two sites, one for the USA and one for the rest of the world. The global one has lots more information and has pdf format catalogues for download. Their 240 mm (9.5") lights have the tightest beam I know from a halogen spotlight of reasonable cost. 
Opened the 2933 and found an Aluminium reflector (it is metal!) and a 12V 100W H3 bulb. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif The series connected 6V 4Ah SLAs needs to supply nearly 8 A! Run time will be about 15 minutes if one does not want to kill the batteries real quick. Their website talked of 55W H3s ....? This thing needs 10 or 11 D size NiMH cells of 9Ah.
It is HEAVY. The two SLAs took care of that. And HUGE. I have a photo of this beast alongside the ML240 and a MaxaBeam with a CD for size referance but do not know how to post a picture. I have no website of my own so if you do want the photos and can post it up for me, I will be most grateful. The front window is glass, real breakable glass! I suppose if they use polymer, it would melt? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I have light meters but no place to test the lights out as yet. Need to test at a distance of at least 50m. I will work on that.


----------



## Zelandeth (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I've had the 2931 for a while now (Review on website, see sigline), also has a real glass lens, aluminium reflector, and 6V55W H3 bulb. Not got any complinats about it really, a Lot of light for the money, and the brightest darn thing I own at present!


----------



## LegalEagle (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been e-mailing Johnlite for weeks asking about what charger I need for one of these lamps that was given to me by my late Father - they never replied. This firm is a total waste of time.


----------



## kjwoody (Sep 29, 2010)

I have the same one that rated 12V DC 300mA center positive.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 30, 2010)

LegalEagle..........this thread is over 7 years old.

It's so old that the OP's membership number is 22!!!!!


----------

